# Powder coating for restoring planes?



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone tried powder coating instead of spray painting?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've never tried powder coating period. Should I? Always up for a new adventure in plane restoration.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Powder coating DIY? I didn't know it could be that easy.
I have seen very poor quality and very expensive PC.
A boat trailer baked so little that the powder was rubbing off.
Steel vehicle wheels $400 each.
Maybe a commercial production set-up but the "one-off" results do not float my boat.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I have seen it at the forbidden place. Harbor freight.

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-30-psi-powder-coating-system-94244.html

Has decent reviews.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone have a really good link you would recommend for DIY powder coating? This has me curious.


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gary Beasley said:


> Anyone have a really good link you would recommend for DIY powder coating? This has me curious.


If you are going to do DIY powder coating, please understand that unless you spend the time to prep, you will still not have a good quality coating. The metal needs to be prepped for powder coat to get it to adhere to the metal. The steel should be preheated and then needs to be baked to the specs of the powder, as it is not always the same heat and time. Using the heat gun to only somewhat cure the powder and not heat the metal you will have problem with the powder being cured and also powder just falling off.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

flip18436572 said:


> If you are going to do DIY powder coating, please understand that unless you spend the time to prep, you will still not have a good quality coating. The metal needs to be prepped for powder coat to get it to adhere to the metal. The steel should be preheated and then needs to be baked to the specs of the powder, as it is not always the same heat and time. Using the heat gun to only somewhat cure the powder and not heat the metal you will have problem with the powder being cured and also powder just falling off.


How well do you think it would work on a thin walled brass tube? Also how thick is the powder coat generally? I'm thinking of using it on pen tubes for use under clear resin.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I was on a similar venture when I wanted to anodize aluminum tools. The net was full of DIY for that I'm sure you can find powder coating. That's what I do. Search and surf. Just for kicks I think I'll give it a shot.

I was discouraged on the anodizing by the nay sayers too but as it turns out It was quite easy and proved to be a superior coating when done the DIY way.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gary Beasley said:


> How well do you think it would work on a thin walled brass tube? Also how thick is the powder coat generally? I'm thinking of using it on pen tubes for use under clear resin.


The thickness of powder is dependant upon the type of powder being used and how well it flows.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

MasterSplinter said:


> Just wondering if anyone tried powder coating instead of spray painting?


 
If you want to talk about powder coating lead bullets I can help you with that...

Greater velocity, less (if ANY) fouling, 'pretty' boolits, CHEAPER boolits, EASY to do..., CHEAP to get started doing...

:thumbsup:

For quality 'toolage' and 'powdercoating' I would personally prefer to send it out to be done... 

For 'china' tools - It would not be worth the time or trouble (in MY opinion)


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Powder coating DIY? I didn't know it could be that easy.
> I have seen very poor quality and very expensive PC.
> A boat trailer baked so little that the powder was rubbing off.
> Steel vehicle wheels $400 each.
> Maybe a commercial production set-up but the "one-off" results do not float my boat.


The things listed above are very common. Trailer is probably because it wouldn't fit in an oven to properly heat the metal and the powder to allow it to cure properly. The steel wheels high costs could depend upon the way they were received. There is prep work involved in a lot of things and if they were already painted poorly, they may have sand blasted the rims back to bare metal and that takes many hours to do it all on wheels. I think 400 each is too high though, but they may have used some very expensive "specialty" powder or asked to do a color and then a clear coat powder over the top.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have had Eastwoods setup for about a decade. I use their powders. Metal prep is the same as any other metal paint prep work. Of the many numerous parts I have coated haven't had a problem yet. It is easy to do and if it fits in an oven you can do it. Only downfall is it will add some thickness to parts, I use high heat tape and plugs to keep it out of places I don't want it. I am sure it would work very well for planes. It is very hard to mess up a finish, both in application as well as use.

Ps never thought about using it on bullets, do you size them first or after application. Do you lay them nose up on a cookie tray and just charge the whole tray. Be interested in the details.

http://www.eastwood.com/original-hotcoat-powdercoating-gun-3188.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MasterSplinter said:


> I have seen it at the forbidden place. Harbor freight.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/10-30-psi-powder-coating-system-94244.html
> 
> Has decent reviews.


"forbidden place"????????

According to who?

G


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Nate1778 said:


> I have had Eastwoods setup for about a decade. I use their powders. Metal prep is the same as any other metal paint prep work. Of the many numerous parts I have coated haven't had a problem yet. It is easy to do and if it fits in an oven you can do it. Only downfall is it will add some thickness to parts, I use high heat tape and plugs to keep it out of places I don't want it. I am sure it would work very well for planes. It is very hard to mess up a finish, both in application as well as use.
> 
> Ps never thought about using it on bullets, do you size them first or after application. Do you lay them nose up on a cookie tray and just charge the whole tray. Be interested in the details.
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/original-hotcoat-powdercoating-gun-3188.html


 
Eastwood IS the best place to go in my opinion... :thumbsup:

You can size before OR after. Will not matter one way or the other as the powder coating is not going to budge or damage any dies (or barrels). 

Powdercoating does not leave a 'residue' behind like the moly stuff will... 

Saw some pictures of a guy powdercoating some HollowPoints on a cookie sheet... The guy ran a pile of screws up through the bottom of the cookie sheet and placed the bullets nose down so he could coat the entire bullet (base included). He did not 'need' powdercoating inside the HP cavity as that does not 'contact' anthing inside the barrel when firing. Serves no point to coat that part but the cavity along with the screws sticking up from the bottom of the sheet allowed him to coat the entire bullet otherwise... Less lead 'exposure' when firing as the base was coated... :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> "forbidden place"????????
> 
> According to who?
> 
> ...


----------

